# $300 system w/ wireless rear speaker or solution to line problems



## wynnsayz (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm a complete newbie in home theatre and I don't have a big budget. I'm not looking for a true WOW factor system, but rather just an improvement over TV speakers. I read the above sticky and I know my budget isn't nearly enough for any decent ones out there. I currently have the sony HT-SS370 and I was happy with that at first, but due to the weird shape of my house there would be lines in inappropriate places. I guess my main concern is having wireless rear speakers. Can you guys recommend any system around $300 that has rear wireless speakers OR any solutions to the line problem? I don't plan on hooking lines through ceiling and hang the speakers on the ceiling because my family don't plan on living in this house for too long.

Thank you guys.

Best,

wynn


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wynn,
I will be honest. Home Theater in a Box (HTIB) Systems are not an area which I have a great deal of background. Mostly this is due to the compromises that are needed to be made to reach the pricepoints.

I will look into this as I cannot help you put together a separates HT for $300. Truth be told, at that budget, I would put priority on finding the highest quality bundled speakers at the cost of Wireless Surrounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, wynn!

I’m afraid you have your work cut out for you. There are a couple of issues. The first is that a wireless rear-speaker rig requires an input signal. Typically this would come from say, the rear-channel line-level outputs of a standard home theater receiver. The problem is that most budget packaged systems like yours (known as a “home theater in a box” or HTIB) don’t have any audio outputs, only inputs. From what I can tell from on-line pictures, this includes your Sony.

There seems to be two types of these wireless systems. One merely transmits a signal that ultimately requires a stand-alone amplifier at the other end, which the rear speakers connect to. The second type includes an amplifier, typically something low-powered.

Which brings us to the second problem: Your HTIB (and many others) has proprietary speaker connectors, while a wireless system doesn’t use connections like those. So in order for your speakers to work with a wireless set-up, you’d have to cut those connectors off your speaker wires. The only way you’d be ever to use them again with the HTIB, you’d have to do some wire splicing.

I doubt you’ll be able to use any of these, but here are a few examples of rear wireless set-ups.


With amplifier:
http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=1249&cid=9&pg=1

Transmits a wireless signal across the room; requires a remote amplifier:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=330515&is=REG&addedTroughType=search
http://www.buy.com/prod/rf-link-avs...ission-system-with-ir/q/loc/111/90136191.html
http://www.google.com/search?source...LJ,GGLJ:2006-37,GGLJ:en&q=Rocketfish+RF-WHTIB


Regards,
Wayne


----------

